# Chevrolet Cruze Production Halted, Unnamed Supplier To Blame



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

General Motors halted production of their popular Cruze sedan yesterday after a supplier issue hampered production.

Chevrolet says they plan to resume production as soon as possible, though they declined to disclose what the issue was. Production officially stopped around 1 p.m. EST according to a spokesperson for the Lordstown, Ohio, factory where the Cruze is produced.

Currently the Cruze is the second-best selling small car in the U.S. and the 10th-best overall. Chevrolet has been able to capitalize on consumer demand for more fuel efficient cars, given that the Cruze can achieve up to 42 mpg.

Expect whatever issue is postponing production to be addressed soon, after all the car is a hot seller and one that GM hopes to push beyond current sales to be a market leader. At the moment, it outsells the Honda Civic, though the Toyota Corolla still boasts better numbers.

More: *Chevrolet Cruze Production Halted, Unnamed Supplier To Blame* on Autoguide.com


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

I heard some critical part were from Taiwan, and they're under water from mass flooding.

I've not seen the news on that, just what he said.


----------

